# CPC certifed & experienced coder needed to instruct coding class in MA



## ebogardus (Nov 25, 2008)

Bryant & Stratton College-Albany Campus, is looking for an part time instructor for an Coding Certification course in Pittsfield, MA to statr in January.  Must have 5 or more years experience, Professional Medical Coding Curriculum is a plus but not required.

If interested please send your response to Jade Dunn, Healthcare Account Executive jdunn@bryantstratton.edu

Thank you and we hope to make your acquaintance soon


----------

